# Burt Coyote Lumanoks?



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

if you want a nock that just flat works everytime use firenocks


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

This is what I hear...I will try them this year! Thx,Dave


----------



## oneshot7mm-08 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never had a problem with them. They have lasted in any of the conditions you listed and I have only had one break. I contacted the company and they sent me a brand new one, free of charge and even gave me a package to ship the broken one back for evaluation. Maybe you should have contacted the company before making statements and going through 5 packs. Just my opinion.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bowhunterdave said:


> Lumenoks suck?



...if you went thru 5 packs....I'd think there is something wrong with you. They should not be hard to turn on and off if you are using the proper size for the proper shaft.

My only beef with them is that if you use them for a while, twisting them on and off causes your arrow to wear and thus, sometimes makes it harder for the nock lite to activate because its having a hard time making the contact it needs. Lumenock wants you to pull out and push in to activate, this will also wear a small groove over time, at that point, a 1/4 twist should get you back in business for a while. Then repeat again and again. 

I'm not sure what the difference between Firenocks and Lumenocks are as far as design.


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to say it, but it was just you!!! I have been using lumenocks since they came out. I will be tryin the new fire nocks when I run out of my current stock of lumes. It takes a little work to get them fitted properly but once you do you can count on them working. I won't hunt without them! Good luck with another brand!


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Slippy Field said:


> ...if you went thru 5 packs....I'd think there is something wrong with you. They should not be hard to turn on and off if you are using the proper size for the proper shaft.
> 
> My only beef with them is that if you use them for a while, twisting them on and off causes your arrow to wear and thus, sometimes makes it harder for the nock lite to activate because its having a hard time making the contact it needs.
> 
> I'm not sure what the difference between Firenocks and Lumenocks are as far as design.


Don't twist them, just pull them straight out. Why would you twist them anyway? Then the cock vane would be off.... It just takes a little wiggle and they turn off. I have noticed that once you shoot a lumenock a few times it will make some depressions in the end of your arrow, just make sure the nock is pushed in just enough to not be on before you shoot. (you should be able to flick your string when your arrows nocked and it should lite up or at least flicker)


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Difference in design*



Slippy Field said:


> I'm not sure what the difference between Firenocks and Lumenocks are as far as design.


Lumenoks are basically a wire with battery and a LED, machined insert into a nock made by others. You force the wire on the shaft and complete the circuit; the LED light up! It is that simple. 

Firenock on the other hand make its own nock, engineered to with tolerance 0.002 mm. Then instead of a usual omni-directional LED, Firenock use 15 degree focus beam LED that is rated 8,000-11,000 LUX. The battery of Firenock is field (tool-less) changeable, so is the nock itself. Every Firenock are manufactured within 1 grain variance by generation ID. It uses an acceleration switch which is most reliable for projectile sensing. The missiles and impact bomb all use that to prevent accidental turn on/off. To guarantee consistency, Firenock Hunting model use Motorola Fuzzy Logic Mosfit chip set to drive the LED after activation signal is on. As for our Target model, the custom IC with digital counter shuts off the lighted after 15 seconds by itself. The custom blend battery gives out 153 mA in initial blast mode which let you see the light up to 1.2 miles in total darkness. Firenock Crossbow will fit "ALL" crossbow bolt right out of the pack. I can go on and on, but I think you got the idea. To learn more about Firenock, please visit www.Firenock.com 

Last, if you think Firenock is too expensive, we do make Lightning Nock, that retail for $12.95 each. Same technology, just cheaper component and manufacturer in China.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

tnts79 said:


> Sorry to say it, but it was just you!!! I have been using lumenocks since they came out. I will be tryin the new fire nocks when I run out of my current stock of lumes. It takes a little work to get them fitted properly but once you do you can count on them working. I won't hunt without them! Good luck with another brand!


wasnt me ...I am just a good person who tried to correct a bad problem first. I dont like to think I cant fix anything. I made the noks work in my H nok arrows but they suck!!! Not me,the NOKS suck!!! Too many options available to us to settle on somthing that just wasnt 100%. These noks at their best only workd 80-90 % and then came the wires splitting the carbon shafts.... But it was me
I took the time and money to try to make a bad product work for me and it didnt. I have spent enough time and money to be able to say " Mr Coyote, Your Lumanoks just SUCK for my application!!" Now stop bashing me and realize I know what I am talking about here,we have a problem Houston!!
Dave


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*i dont have any problems*



bowhunterdave said:


> wasnt me ...I am just a good person who tried to correct a bad problem first. I dont like to think I cant fix anything. I made the noks work in my H nok arrows but they suck!!! Not me,the NOKS suck!!! Too many options available to us to settle on somthing that just wasnt 100%. These noks at their best only workd 80-90 % and then came the wires splitting the carbon shafts.... But it was me
> I took the time and money to try to make a bad product work for me and it didnt. I have spent enough time and money to be able to say " Mr Coyote, Your Lumanoks just SUCK for my application!!" Now stop bashing me and realize I know what I am talking about here,we have a problem Houston!!
> Dave


i have used these for 2 years now, never replaced a single one, never had one not light up and never had one split my arrow. you can continue to bash companies if you like but it just makes you look stupid. have a good day.
Erik B


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I put a new nock in a new shaft last night....results =


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> i have used these for 2 years now, never replaced a single one, never had one not light up and never had one split my arrow. you can continue to bash companies if you like but it just makes you look stupid. have a good day.
> Erik B


Calling out individuals and specifically calling them stupid is against the rules of AT... I am not stupid,and not ******ed,and do not appreciate your ignorant remarks. you are way wrong to be calling a hillbilly like me stupid.... Try again Erik... Just makin yourself look bad!!! I am just submitting my opinions and reveiws of a product while you are bashing me... Are you Burt Coyotes kin?:wink:
The Very smart BowHunterDave


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowhunterdave said:


> Calling out individuals and specifically calling them stupid is against the rules of AT... I am not stupid,and not ******ed,and do not appreciate your ignorant remarks. you are way wrong to be calling a hillbilly like me stupid.... Try again Erik... Just makin yourself look bad!!! I am just submitting my opinions and reveiws of a product while you are bashing me... Are you Burt Coyotes kin?:wink:
> The Very smart BowHunterDave


He didn't say you were stupid, just that you look stupid...:wink: Try to not be so sensitive! What he means is, there are millions of customers that have had great results with the Burt Coyote lumenocks! You coming on and saying they are junk is out of place. It's the typical response to something that doesn't work to any customers expectations.(even if they are unreasonable) The lumenocks take a little trial and error with the test fitting but once you get them right they work without any difficulty. If you can't get lighted nocks to work with any consistency thats not saying much... I have gotten a couple dead nocks in my lumenock packages but they are always replaced no questions asked! A company that stands behind their products is all I can ask for. As for the firenocks, another $20 into every arrow I shoot isn't going to happen!!!:sad:


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Firenock said:


> Lumenoks are basically a wire with battery and a LED, machined insert into a nock made by others. You force the wire on the shaft and complete the circuit; the LED light up! It is that simple.
> 
> Firenock on the other hand make its own nock, engineered to with tolerance 0.002 mm. Then instead of a usual omni-directional LED, Firenock use 15 degree focus beam LED that is rated 8,000-11,000 LUX. The battery of Firenock is field (tool-less) changeable, so is the nock itself. Every Firenock are manufactured within 1 grain variance by generation ID. It uses an acceleration switch which is most reliable for projectile sensing. The missiles and impact bomb all use that to prevent accidental turn on/off. To guarantee consistency, Firenock Hunting model use Motorola Fuzzy Logic Mosfit chip set to drive the LED after activation signal is on. As for our Target model, the custom IC with digital counter shuts off the lighted after 15 seconds by itself. The custom blend battery gives out 153 mA in initial blast mode which let you see the light up to 1.2 miles in total darkness. Firenock Crossbow will fit "ALL" crossbow bolt right out of the pack. I can go on and on, but I think you got the idea. To learn more about Firenock, please visit www.Firenock.com
> 
> Last, if you think Firenock is too expensive, we do make Lightning Nock, that retail for $12.95 each. Same technology, just cheaper component and manufacturer in China.


Cliff Notes: A $20 nock that lights up when you shoot it! You really want to make a $50 arrow??? Drop those babies to $9 retail, so about $5 or $6 on ebay and they will sell like hotcakes! Till then, ehhhh.....:wink:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*even funnier*



bowhunterdave said:


> Calling out individuals and specifically calling them stupid is against the rules of AT... I am not stupid,and not ******ed,and do not appreciate your ignorant remarks. you are way wrong to be calling a hillbilly like me stupid.... Try again Erik... Just makin yourself look bad!!! I am just submitting my opinions and reveiws of a product while you are bashing me... Are you Burt Coyotes kin?:wink:
> The Very smart BowHunterDave


first off i said it makes you look stupid. didnt say you were stupid. never said you were ******ed. those words came out of your mouth. you dont like the nocks great thanks for the heads up, move on. you dont need to completely bash a company that works for most. nothing works up to everyones standards. have a good day with that one :wink:

and one other thing, you can keep the threatening PM's to yourself, they arent needed as well.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock price...*



tnts79 said:


> Cliff Notes: A $20 nock that lights up when you shoot it! You really want to make a $50 arrow??? Drop those babies to $9 retail, so about $5 or $6 on ebay and they will sell like hotcakes! Till then, ehhhh.....:wink:


I am sure Mercedes can sell everyone of their "S" class at Malibu price and it will sell like hot cakes too. BUT, I do not see that happening!

I sort of remember someone once said, $500.00 for a bow to just push an arrow! $1,000 for just a 8X40 Binocular! I believe now a Mathews DXT sell for $795 and a Leica 8X42 Ultravid starts at $1,995.00. While it is very easy to get a brand new bow under $400.00 at eBay that can shot over 250fts and a get a 8X40 bino for less than $50.00. I do not see Mathews and Leica be out of business any time soon. So they must be doing something right, or they make things for those who appreciate better design, high performance, quality, reliable, and high quality products.

The bottom line to all the STUFF above is that there is way to make things, and there is way to make them GOOD. Firenock choose to do it the hard way, the best way, the most reliable way, and the most advanced way. For the average casual bow hunter, Firenock may be an over kill. But for the serious bow hunter, after they try Firenock once, I think the current consensus is that they all claim it is money well spent. Which I cannot agree more. :wink:


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I tried Lumanocks one season and was very disappointed with their performance. They only worked 1 out of 4 times for me. Maybe they should make some even us dumb people can operate. You should be able to install them and shoot without making any modifications. I want something that is easy to operate and reliable.


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried Lumenocks last year with the same negative results many AT people complain of. I am saving up for Firenocks.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

my buddy who was not happy with the performance of his lumenocks bought me a pack or archers flames for my birthday, i will be trying these out this year.


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

Firenock said:


> I am sure Mercedes can sell everyone of their "S" class at Malibu price and it will sell like hot cakes too. BUT, I do not see that happening!
> 
> I sort of remember someone once said, $500.00 for a bow to just push an arrow! $1,000 for just a 8X40 Binocular! I believe now a Mathews DXT sell for $795 and a Leica 8X42 Ultravid starts at $1,995.00. While it is very easy to get a brand new bow under $400.00 at eBay that can shot over 250fts and a get a 8X40 bino for less than $50.00. I do not see Mathews and Leica be out of business any time soon. So they must be doing something right, or they make things for those who appreciate better design, high performance, quality, reliable, and high quality products.
> 
> The bottom line to all the STUFF above is that there is way to make things, and there is way to make them GOOD. Firenock choose to do it the hard way, the best way, the most reliable way, and the most advanced way. For the average casual bow hunter, Firenock may be an over kill. But for the serious bow hunter, after they try Firenock once, I think the current consensus is that they all claim it is money well spent. Which I cannot agree more. :wink:


~shakes head~ Why would anyone want to buy a glorified Chrysler for 100,000$ ?

I bought a lumanock just for sh*ts n' giggles, it works well when I use it. 20$ for a nock is kind of steep, can I ask where these products are made? (I want to know if the circuitry is US or China, where they are manufactured, who puts them together) Again, 20$ for a nock that will not enhance arrow flight is steep! 

I'm not sure as to why, [*a serious hunter*], would even need a lighted nock. Invest in a product that improves arrow flight, [*think of the animal you are shooting*], let's try and reduce trauma and increase accuracy. Yes there are people who buy iPhones, Chrysler[Mercedes], and even 2,000$ binoculars, but it's all for show.

*A fool and his money soon parted*

I tried the lumanocks and eh, it's OK for what it does. Pretty lights though!

Dar.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Firenocks are over priced, $55 for 3 in Canada (ouch).

Easton Tracer Nocks - check them out. 3 sizes available. $20 for 2 in Canada. In other words they are nearly 1/2 the price of the Firenock & work on the same principle.


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Firenock said:


> I am sure Mercedes can sell everyone of their "S" class at Malibu price and it will sell like hot cakes too. BUT, I do not see that happening!
> 
> I sort of remember someone once said, $500.00 for a bow to just push an arrow! $1,000 for just a 8X40 Binocular! I believe now a Mathews DXT sell for $795 and a Leica 8X42 Ultravid starts at $1,995.00. While it is very easy to get a brand new bow under $400.00 at eBay that can shot over 250fts and a get a 8X40 bino for less than $50.00. I do not see Mathews and Leica be out of business any time soon. So they must be doing something right, or they make things for those who appreciate better design, high performance, quality, reliable, and high quality products.
> 
> The bottom line to all the STUFF above is that there is way to make things, and there is way to make them GOOD. Firenock choose to do it the hard way, the best way, the most reliable way, and the most advanced way. For the average casual bow hunter, Firenock may be an over kill. But for the serious bow hunter, after they try Firenock once, I think the current consensus is that they all claim it is money well spent. Which I cannot agree more. :wink:



Your screen name says it all! You can be as serious as you want to tell yourself with your $20 nocks!! I guess if some people just aren't smart enough to get lumenocks to work cater to their short comings and charge them for it. You should have the market cornered on that one. As for serious bowhunters I consider guys that hunt traditionally, recurves, longbows etc... more serious than compounders. I shoot a compound myself so I can say that without any bias. The best part about your firenock design is the replacement battery. How much are batteries, $10??


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

russ said:


> Firenocks are over priced, $55 for 3 in Canada (ouch).
> 
> Easton Tracer Nocks - check them out. 3 sizes available. $20 for 2 in Canada. In other words they are nearly 1/2 the price of the Firenock & work on the same principle.


A fool and his money! I just ordered 2 easton tracers on ebay for 16.88$(3.11$ shipping). That is a big saving over the 20.00$ a piece for the firenocks, and the reviews on the tracers were quite favourable. I'm going to give them a test(no. I will not hunt with them), and write a review.


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

I can remember when the Easton acc's came out i thaught there is no way i would ever pay 100 for a dozen arrows
i remember the first broadheads that broke the 30 mark 
and i also remember when luminock first came ot all the people saying that 30 dollars for 3 nocks is nuts. they are right but if you want a nock that works i would use firenock if you want a cheep nock i would make my own. i would rather have 5 in something that may or may not work than 10. Firenock has the best product by far. 


so will i pay 100 for arrows than can be used over and over? yes i have arrows that have been through 5+ animaals. we could all be shooting xx75's if it did not matter.

will i pay 12-15 doallrs for a broadhead that i can kill several animals with that never needs sharpened? yes i will and never look back. But i have killed probubly 20+ deer with satalites purchased at wally world.

so since i want problem free i will also use the firenocks.

thats the good thing about this sport you can buy 5 dollar broadheads at walmart and kill deer or you can buy a 250 dollar bow but i would guess most of you guys are not shooting a whitetail2.


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree that you get what you pay for.(most of the time) But in this case, tracers get equal or better reviews than the firenocks for half the price. Lumanocks are ok and I have not had any problems with the one I purchased, but I will be donating it to our club.(shot only a few times) 

Firenocks are, in all probability better than Lumanocks, but the Easton product is in all probability equal to Firenocks, save the money and buy some fobs!


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

come on guys why would you bash a company that sells a supperior product? i notice you guys shoot hoyt and mathews etc. if its all about the cheeper stuff then why not shoot a 259 bear i would bet at the moment of truth at 20 yards your ability wins over and you would be able to kill that deer with a 250 dollar bow instead of your 800? i killed lots of deer and hogs with my 250 pearson renegade. 
Let me ask you this, do you think there is enough extra work that goes into the higher end bows to warrent the extra money? its the research and deveopement and opinion of others that is why we dont all shoot Bear archery.
Bear and Martin have been around along time and there bows are as good as anybodies in my opinion. they can kill deer just as well as a 900 dxt. me for one would rather have the dxt. dont know why must be my ego. but i will also choos the firenock.


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not *Nocking* firenocks, I'm just saying that there is a product that is just as good for less. And yes, if I could get a bow that worked for me that was equally good from a company who stands behind there product for less, it would be an option for me. Let's face it, you can kill a deer with a string a stick and a wooden arrow with a stone broadhead at 20yds(18 metres for me), but we use the best possible equipment that works for us to ensure success. 

Bowhunter says, "Lumanocks suck!" Most of us contend that they do what they should, I have had no issues with them.

Firenock compares his product to a glorified Chrysler/Mercedes, while it may be a good(even better than lumanocks) product, it is pricey.

Easton makes a Ferrari that costs half of the the Mercedes, for me, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

kissofanarrow said:


> ~shakes head~ Why would anyone want to buy a glorified Chrysler for 100,000$ ?


That answers can be easily find in every customer of a Mercedes who have purchase one that is at/over $100,000! FYI, Mercedes no longer own Chrysler! They sold it, alone with Jeep, and Dodge! For some history, Chrysler used to also own Lamborghini, too! Although Lamborgini is now owned by Audi/VW group. I hate to tell you that every lamborghini owner would not agree with you that they are owning a glorified Chrysler at one point! Last, you would not call a Viper a glorified Dodge Omni would you?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Not just the battery, nock, but the refresh policy*



tnts79 said:


> Your screen name says it all! You can be as serious as you want to tell yourself with your $20 nocks!! I guess if some people just aren't smart enough to get lumenocks to work cater to their short comings and charge them for it. You should have the market cornered on that one. As for serious bowhunters I consider guys that hunt traditionally, recurves, longbows etc... more serious than compounders. I shoot a compound myself so I can say that without any bias. The best part about your firenock design is the replacement battery. How much are batteries, $10??


The batteries are $9.95 for 3, Polycarbonate nocks are $9.95 for 7 and you can choose up to 5 colors for style "S" as of now. (they are red, green, orange, clear, and blue). And when all goes wrong, here is the refresh policy that comes with every Firenock nock. It is on our catalog and on our web site.

Exact words and link below.

This service is only available in USA.

A no hassle/no questions asked refresh service is what we believe Firenock users prefer after the warranty period had ended. Firenock™ brand lighted nocks are eligible for refresh and Lightning Nock™ brand lighted nocks are eligible for upgrade. Your old Firenock / Lightning nock circuit(s) and polycarbonate nocks can be refreshed / upgraded and you can get working Firenock circuit(s), and new polycarbonate nock(s) with a small service fee. This service is only valid when funds are sent along with the lighted nock(s) and circuit(s). This service is subject to change without notice and can be terminated at anytime. This service will begin on 6/29/2008.

Refresh Services Procedures:
Please send in your old Firenock/Lightning nock circuit(s) and polycarbonate nocks with funds to Firenock LLC, 511 Robert Street, Henry IL 16537-1146 (see below for service fee). Please do not send any of the O-rings and/or batteries. We cannot be responsible for anything that is not part of the refresh service. If the style of Firenock you want to refresh is no longer available, standard Firenock ("S" style) will be substituted. Shipping and handling is included in the service fee for this refresh service.

The service fee for refresh service is as follows 
(Shipping and handling charge is included):
$10.00 for 1 piece Firenock
$12.00 for 1 piece Lightning Nock
$25.00 for 3 pieces Firenocks
$33.00 for 3 pieces Lightning Nocks

Additional accessories can be purchase at the following price alone with the refresh service without incurring shipping and handling fee:
$9.95 for 3 of batteries
$2.00 and $5,00 for O-rings set for "S" or "E", "C" style respectively 

http://www.firenock.com/Refresh and Upgrade.htm


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

The fact remains, Easton puts out a product that is; at the very least, equal to yours, for half the price. I am also curious to know where your products are made. Did you miss my question or simply avoiding it?



Dar.

PS: Service only available in US!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock content*



kissofanarrow said:


> The fact remains, Easton puts out a product that is; at the very least, equal to yours, for half the price. I am also curious to know where your products are made. Did you miss my question or simply avoiding it?
> 
> Dar.
> 
> PS: Service only available in US!


Tracer is 100% made in China.

Firenock use Motorola fuzzy logic chip set, made in Austin TX; Acceleration Switch, made in new Jersey, 24K MIL spec connector, made in New York; 8,000 LUX Focus beam LED, made in China, Titanium Alloy battery wire connector, made in Japan; German Bayer Makalon Polycarbonate, made in Germany. Circuit board assembled in Hong Kong. Package assembled in Henry, IL USA. I think it is pretty clear it is a know fact that I have it published on this forum quite a few time. I am not avoiding you, just hate to repeat my self over and over again.

To say Easton put out a product that is equal to mine without even having a Firenock in your hand once is down right unwise. I think you need to try one yourself or at least let your friend show you one before making statement like that! Is Easton cheaper, absolutely; equal to Firenock, I really doubt that. 

Just for starter, Firenock gives out 1,400 LUX while a tracer on a good day give our 150 LUX. Tracer do not have a field changeable battery or nock. It is dead when the battery is over. Not to mention, Firenock is saltwater proof with the right accessories. If you are interested, below is the video of Sam Wood with BIG-time bow fishing, they use 3 firenock in 3 fish arrows for 3 solid night, not one failure!. 

http://s122.photobucket.com/player....osomemac/Bigtimebowfishing.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

I think you need to review the detail product comparison chart I put out a while back first.

Just for your info, below it is again.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

After seeing how personally involved Dorge has become in this thread, I am ordering a half dozen... I have already spent more on the other junk brand just to throw em away and be ridiculed by the owner himself. I do own a few packs of tracers already and they workd flawless out of the packs with NO MODS!!!! But some of you continue to blame me for a junk Lumanok...
Thanks Dorge..I will be placing my order tonite:wink:


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

My self Ive never tried lumnoks , But I know people who have and said they didn't like them , I am gonna try the easton tracers this year , they have worked every time ive tryed them during practice , the tracers use a magnet to turn them off and on , all ya do is mount the little magnet on your bow were the arrow goes by and it lights up when ya shoot , then all ya do is put the arrow back beside the magnet and turn it off . its probally simplest lighted nock out there and it works , no twisting or pulling .


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Just curious, as I understand it the product you are selling in the U.S. isn't the same as the one being sold in other parts of the world such as Canada. (ie. Magnetic Switch vs. Inertia Switch) 

Care to fill us all in as to why there is a difference?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock "G" serier is even simpler*



marbowNC said:


> My self Ive never tried lumnoks , But I know people who have and said they didn't like them , I am gonna try the easton tracers this year , they have worked every time ive tryed them during practice , the tracers use a magnet to turn them off and on , all ya do is mount the little magnet on your bow were the arrow goes by and it lights up when ya shoot , then all ya do is put the arrow back beside the magnet and turn it off . its probally simplest lighted nock out there and it works , no twisting or pulling .


Firenock use ultra mini-MIL spec acceleration switch to activate the system. In non technical terms is that when the switch in Firenock sense a specific "G" force, it will active the logic chip set and get the light on. Firenock LLC used to make a magnetic system, very similar to the tracer you see made by Easton. Firenock in v2.0 use reed switch while Tracer use a HEE switch.

To shut off Firenock, you can shoot the arrow again, or drop the arrow no the nock side within 3 degree for about 6-8 inches and it will shut off.

Firenock v2.0s use a custom reed since unlike most others magnetic sensing, it can handle horizontal shock much better. Our test shows about a 16" horizontal drop on concrete. While the current tracer will not able to handle a 12" horizontal drop(with the one that is on my test bench).

Firenock "G" can handle as much as 150g force on all 4 horizontal axle (or a horizontal drop of no less than 6" or as high as 21" onto concrete floor without accidental turn on) and for the arrow pointing axle it is 3 times the rated G force of activation. i.e. if the G switch is 120g to activate, then it is about 360g protection from the front.

NO MAGNET, no bracket, no nothing. you just shot it and it will work. FYI, without the correct bracket, and if you mount the magnet with 1" of the broadhead/fieldpoint, prepared to loss an arrow or miss the target totally. Now you know why when I design the Firenock v2.0 which uses the magnet, I first design an entire bracket system to go with it!

I would have to think the simplest to use, and the most reliable lighted nock in the market at this time is Firenock "G" series or the v2.0 with the proper bracket!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock v2.0*



russ said:


> Just curious, as I understand it the product you are selling in the U.S. isn't the same as the one being sold in other parts of the world such as Canada. (ie. Magnetic Switch vs. Inertia Switch)
> 
> Care to fill us all in as to why there is a difference?


When I launch Firenock it is close enough to be sue by Tracer patent. I did not know that before I agree to settle with him, he already sold the patent to Easton. Within 30 days of my settlement, I got serve paper by Easton. A totally waste of money and time on my part! I am just not willing to throw any more money at the lawyer to proof that I did not violate the tracer patent.

To make a long story short, I accept a settlement. I also sold the rights of Firenock magnetic system to my manufacturing partner who formed Firenock International. With that contract, I am not allowed to sell to anyone without a US address. Which means the rest of the world have to purchase form them to relief me of all the delivery. It is very nice of them to help me out. I had tons of product in the pipeline at that time.

To be frank, with the proper bracket, Firenock v2.0s is the fastest, easiest to use lighted nock out there. Firenock "G" although seems simple is a whole 2 grains heavier, and it require a certain "G" force in order to activate. So kids bow and recurve sometime do not work at all with the "G" series Firenock. Firenock "G" and v2.0 series use the same chip set, same digital counter in target model, same nock, same battery, same design EVERYTHING, just that one use reed switch and the other use acceleration switch! And you can only get the "G" in US and/or have a US address.

I understand that Firenock International are actively seeking dealer in Canada! And they are doing all they can, you need to contact them at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

First let me reiterate that I did not say your product is bad. It's just expensive. It's a nice feature to be able to change a battery but you do have to by the batteries. Easton advertises 90 hrs, by the time the battery dies it will kost likely be time to change that tired old nock anyways. 

Now, lets talk lux! 100/150 lux is pretty darn bright, think of 10-15 candles a foot away. 1,400 seems a little overkill. Not to mention that deer lack the natural UV filter that humans have and pick up UV light or glow quite easily. 

From what I see, your company is HongKong based, and the reason you disappeared for awhile was a patent fight with Easton over the magnet system. This forced you to create the newer g-switch. Is this correct? 

As for the the two systems, fire and tracer, both have there benefits and shortcomings, they are equal. Cost is still in favour of Easton. I do commend you on your dedication to your product, but as a serios hunter I'd prefer that my critter not see what's coming. I wouldn't use either of these other than for 3d night shooting. 

Thank you for the info and your time and good luck with your product,
Dar.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*RUN AWAY! If you only know.*



kissofanarrow said:


> From what I see, your company is HongKong based, and the reason you disappeared for awhile was a patent fight with Easton over the magnet system.


Firenock LLC is base in Henry, IL USA, where I live. Firenock international is based in Hong Kong.

Running away? I have personally stand in front of the judge in court and defend my case in Utah. I wrote all the brief and defended what I believe is right. I am not a lawyer and I finally understand it is not just facts, but money and law know how to win a case. I shall be doing my LSAT this fall. And when I finish law school, I would be able to disallow anyone to push me in court again just because I am not able to justify or rich enough to pay for lawyers.


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

This is what i know i dont know about disapearing (Deorge has answered the phone every time i called) i found out about firenocks last year after easton had served them i contacted Dorge he explained that he could not sell them to me due to the deal with easton. I did find a archery shop that had 3 packs that would fit my acc's. ( i dont think easton makes one to fit there own acc arrows?) i ordered them i paid aprox 250.00 to get them to me overnight. my compay is a new company we produce hunting and fishing videos and the video is the most important thing i cant take a chance on getting a deer of a lifetime and not being able to see the shot i have never delt with a company that was as honorable as Deorge @ Firenock call easton and or luminock and ask to speak to the presedent see how long it takes to get a call back then cal Firenock best customer service. i will use them . you can use whatever, but i will be useing the best product for my money and they will light every time they will be Firenock


----------



## kissofanarrow (Mar 17, 2008)

Firenock said:


> Firenock LLC is base in Henry, IL USA, where I live. Firenock international is based in Hong Kong.
> 
> Running away? I have personally stand in front of the judge in court and defend my case in Utah. I wrote all the brief and defended what I believe is right. I am not a lawyer and I finally understand it is not just facts, but money and law know how to win a case. I shall be doing my LSAT this fall. And when I finish law school, I would be able to disallow anyone to push me in court again just because I am not able to justify or rich enough to pay for lawyers.



Dorge,

I never said you ran, I said you were in a battle with easton. The fact that you stand behind your product and have been informative in answering questions makes me wonder that maybe Firenocks are worth the investment.(again, I will probably never seriously use a lighted nock) I wish you luck with your lsats and all your future endeavours.


Dar.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock features high lights!*



kissofanarrow said:


> I do commend you on your dedication to your product, but as a serios hunter I'd prefer that my critter not see what's coming. I wouldn't use either of these other than for 3d night shooting.


If you do 3D shot, you got to try Firenock Target System. It shut its light off automatically 15 seconds after being activated. I would hate to be the one who shot first without a lighted nock with an auto shut off lighted nock like Firenock Target System. As for if the critters can see what's coming, that would never be the case with any Firenock. FYI, Firenock has its International patent and US patent transverse wall nock, and by using 15 degree focus beam LED, nearly all the light that gives out by the nock will be shine backwards towards the archer. As a matter of fact, firenock technically cannot be seen over 110 degrees off the nock end. And if you view Firenock from the side, one would notice that less than 1% of the reflective light from the LED can be seen. Most people who have compare a Firenock to any other lighted nock from the side would say Firenock is not bright at all. To the point that some may consider Firenock dime. But one look at it from the nock side, you will be amazed how serious that 8,000 - 11,000 LUX LED can do with a 153mA initial blast. Without the nock, that LED gives out 5,350 LUX on my last bench test. Which I am quite comfortable to say that Firenock is the only lighted nock that can be filmed under the African sun with an orange nock and be seen on film.


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

over a 3 year period & 6

Firenock for 6 108.00 replacement batteries are 10 for 3 so you would be at 148 at year number 3 and 188 at year number 6 and they light everytime

Easton tracor 6 78.00 the batteries are only good for about 1 season and they are not replacable so it would be 234 and at 6 years you would be at 468

Also the tracors can turn themselves on by being jared in your bow case and when the battery is done the nock is useless


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

I sued Carbon Express CX 300 and found the nocks did not work well. They did not stay seated well in the shaft; they were a pain to get to even turn on as well as off. The few times they did work it was nice but unfortunately inconsistent so I'll be looking at using another brand.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

EDP said:


> over a 3 year period & 6
> 
> Firenock for 6 108.00 replacement batteries are 10 for 3 so you would be at 148 at year number 3 and 188 at year number 6 and they light everytime
> 
> ...


1. Tracer's can be turned off
2. Tracer nocks don't use an inertia switch as you imply they use a magnetic switch.
3. I can sell Tracer nocks for less than $20 per pair (actually it's $18.50 Canadian) so that's $55 for 6

Facts people, stick to the facts.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*FACTS please!*



russ said:


> 1. Tracer's can be turned off
> 2. Tracer nocks don't use an inertia switch as you imply they use a magnetic switch.
> 3. I can sell Tracer nocks for less than $20 per pair (actually it's $18.50 Canadian) so that's $55 for 6
> 
> Facts people, stick to the facts.


INDEED, stick to the FACT and FACTS ONLY

1) Tracer nock cannot be turned off! It can be only go to sleep mode! Anyone with a EE will tell you that a HE (Hall Effect) switch is a magnetic relay switch, it need power to work at ALL times! Firenock that are sold in Canada uses a Reed Switch (which do not use power when it is not on) Now you know why Tracer call it the sleep mode! The power is never shut off, only use less! You do know that one still use energy when one is at sleep! Firenocks in US use acceleration switch; again, it is a non-power draining system. Both Firenock's battery and nock are field changeable. 

2) If Tracer use the same battery as Firenock, then the shelf life is about 12 month at 60F. If store at 120F it is only 8 month. In 30F it is 18 months. If you have not notice, Tracer battery is not changeable. CAUTION: the battery is ultra sensitive to heat. If you heat shrink a new tube, you may kill the battery in the process. The battery is dead at 80C for 3 seconds. I know. Firenock v1.2 use shrink tube that is 4 mm long, and I have plenty that were BOILED at the attempt. One can only imagine how much heat is needed in order to shrink a new HIGH Strength one like Tracer uses; and it is close to 30 mm long.

2.5) HE switch and common reed switch both cannot handle side way shock! Try to drop a Tracer on the side about 12 inches onto a concrete floor. You will turn it on! When I design Firenock v1.0, I source all over the world for a shock resistance Reed switch. I found one and have patent the process. FYI, it is a wall hugging reed switch. It is the only reed switch that can do a 16" horizontal drop without being able to be turned on! Most magnetic sensitive switch in the world will turn on about 6" drop on the side, while HE switch can barely be 50% better than that on a good day! Need to know more about HE and Reed switch, ask you EE friends! Firenock's "G" series Nock can handle up to 21' (7M) drop with no accidental turn on as it is a single direction acceleration switch that is hermitically seals with insert gas. Those 0.001 mm tolerance is not for looks only, they are there for a reason!

3) Tracer MSRP is all over the place! Who know? I once saw someone sold one on eBay for $6.5 each and over $20.00 each with shipping.


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks like FACTS to me! Guys just try firenocks, if you video your hunts, want to see where you hit a deer (for sure), want percise lighted nocks, and want them to work EVERYTIME. These are the nocks for you! When you try them you will understand!


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

russ said:


> 1. Tracer's can be turned off
> 2. Tracer nocks don't use an inertia switch as you imply they use a magnetic switch.
> 3. I can sell Tracer nocks for less than $20 per pair (actually it's $18.50 Canadian) so that's $55 for 6
> 
> Facts people, stick to the facts.


I was just going off the price from my local shop they are 28.00 for 2 but even useing your figures they are still 110 after second year my local shop has already recieved returns on them with dead batteries im sure they were turned on by accedent


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Lumanoks*

I just had the luxury of spending an hour or so at the Lumanok factory in Yates City IL. I have never shot a lighted nock, and have been reading the numerous threads on here about assorted lighted nocks. I have been interested in trying these, but was sceptical about all of them after reading these threads. 

Keep in mind this is Saturday, and I was able to speak to one of the owners (actually met both) for quite some time. He did know a friend and I were coming, but I still thought it was nice that he was willing to meet us on a Saturday. He demonstrated his product, and was able to compare his product to two others, the Tracer, and the G5 version. He also showed us some crossbow bolt lighted nocks, including several brands. 

All three that he tested for me worked every time. I have to say that there was no comparison in brightness, the Lumanok was superior to the other two. The Tracer came right out of the package, so I know it was as it would be from the store. 

He had no problems explaining the differences between all of the lighted nocks, and addressed some of the issues that have been mentioned on this thread. 

All being said, I have not seen the Firenock, and can't comment on its performance. After seeing the performance of the Lumanok, compared to the two others, I purchased 2 packages of Lumanoks. As I was leaving, the owner said that if there were any problems, to call the phone number on the back of the package. I expect that there will be no problems, but am confident that if there are, he will assist me.


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Lumanoks*

Actually, I believe it was the Carbon Express Lazereye that he showed us instead of the G5.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

I found some Carbon Express lighted nocks at Wal Mart. $8 each. I'll give it one more go, maybe they will stay in the shaft and will be easier to turn on and off.:darkbeer:


----------

